# looking for bread machine recipe using oat flour



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

I need some help finding a recipe using oat flour instead of white flour in my bread machine... Thanks, Renee


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.best-bread-recipes.com/oat-bread-recipe.html


----------

